# FAO Everyone !!! - Gods Wheel Combo



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

you all need to know about this !

stop wasting your money trying this and that, ive found a combo so good i think god himself must have made it

my wheels are a nightmare to clean, ive had 2 cars now, both with the same wheels, and ive always hated cleaning them

ive now found a wheel wax that works absolute wonders, and a wheel cleaner which doesnt kill you if you inhale some, and doesnt melt your wheels if left longer than 30 seconds

the combo is from www.carwashnwax.com

its the blue wheel cleaner, and the rim wax, the brake dust practically fell off, and you dont feel like the wheel cleaner could destroy the wheel like some others with prolonged use

this is one of the best product choices ive ever made and i cant see me using anything else, ever

i thought the wheel cleaner was going to be like an apc, but its not, it cleaned my wheels perfectly, and the wax meant it came straight off with very very little effort

next time your looking for a wheel cleaner/wax, give these a go, you wont be sorry

p.s. i left the rim wax to cure for 1 hour before removal


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi mate, i have both of these products but have not yet tried them yet but i have heard good things about the rim wax, L200 Steve showed me the blue rim cleaner in action and it is great stuff :thumb:


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Brun, what did you dilute it to 4-1 or did you make it a bit stronger.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi sanky its 4:1 mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Brun, I'll try them out when my #36 and Wheel Brightener runs out.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi dave, you won't be dissapointed in the Blue Rim Cleaner, its great stuff, L200Steve gave me a demo off it :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr Shiny said:


> Hi dave, you won't be dissapointed in the Blue Rim Cleaner, its great stuff, L200Steve gave me a demo off it :thumb:


Cool, may have to invest in some soon then to try it out! Cheers Tom. :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

actually i think i diluted mine 3:1, ill have to check


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

It can be dilluted as you want it to be but i would say 3 or 4 to 1 would be ideal ,i use it 4 to 1 on my own cars and its fine .I think the rim wax is one of the most untried and underated products so far and anyone who buys its is very happy indeed
It makes wheel cleaning that bit easier


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Its good stuff, but I think the auto express review didn't help sales.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

BRUN said:


> actually i think i diluted mine 3:1, ill have to check


On the bottle it says -

Can be diluted 1 gallon makes 4 gallons

&

Always dilute product with water, 1 gallon product to 4 gallons water or as desired.

Mmmm

I've always diluted it 4 parts water to 1 part Premium Blue - It's always done the trick for me at this dilution. It's a nice safe detergent based cleaner, it makes me feel so much safer cleaning peoples expensive rims with this product:thumb:

The rim wax - I've only had good feedback from people on this product. One or two coats on clean rims, they only need a gentle hosing to keep clean from then on:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like it works similarly to WB at 4:1 dilution; use this on the Vectra & Clio every wash without any issues 

Wouldn't mind seeing an MSDS for the CG product - must be similar to WB in makeup if it works that well


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Sounds like it works similarly to WB at 4:1 dilution; use this on the Vectra & Clio every wash without any issues
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing an MSDS for the CG product - must be similar to WB in makeup if it works that well


I'd be interested to see the MSDS sheets too. I did choose this product though as it is marketed as a "non Hydrofluoric Acid" based formula.

In my opinion (and I'd be interested to see the MSDS to confirm this) the CG's Premium Blue is more of a strong detergent rather than an acid.

This stuff has become my go-to wheel product, though the Megs Wheel Brightener still has a place in my set up:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

as Steve said, its more of a strong detergent rather than an acid, but i am no Chemist, but it definately works well


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Fair enough but "strong detergent" is stll a powerful cleaner though. My own experience with the product showed it to need more effort than WB - probably need another run with it!


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

Great post guys, I just what I was looking for.

My alloys are a ball ache to clean and Megs Alloys cleaner doesn't last long.

I made the fatel mistake of buying some turtle wax crappy alloy cleaner from Halfords the other day in desperation and as usual it does exactly the opposite to what it says on the tin.

Now I can't get the brake dust marks off without using some SSR1 on a pad. FFS!


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

i've been contemplating buying this on and off for a week or so now!

Definatley going to have to order some now!

Shame the postage is just short of £5 when you order both these products!

What tyre dressing do you guys recommend?

Mike


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i personally use either PB BNB or CG's silk shine (i think there both the same)


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I normally recommend the trim gel for the tyres ,you dont have to use a lot at all and its also great on the trim
Have a look at this thread 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7051


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

I use the Megs Tyre Gell from Halfrauds, it really does last a couple of weeks...


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The New Look Trim Gel I can fully vouch for it's a corcker of a product for tyres and trim. It lasts and lasts, I nearly got a month out of one application.

Great Product.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I brought the silk shine for the tyres, also have the trim gel. Is the trim gel better for tyres? What will the silk shine be best suited to?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The trim gel provides a higher gloss on the tires and its also great on the trim,a small amount goes a long way 
The silk shine dressing is a water based sprayable dressing that also provides ahigh shine but not as good a shine as the trim gel


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks , any other uses for the silk shine.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes you can use the silk shine on the interior if you want a high level shine


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

I am a matt man myself and to be honest, Megs Fast Glass is great for matt interiors for me!

A very old man gave me that tip!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

david g said:


> Yes you can use the silk shine on the interior if you want a high level shine


Thanks.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

deadeye said:


> I am a matt man myself and to be honest, Megs Fast Glass is great for matt interiors for me!
> 
> A very old man gave me that tip!


Is that a new a new Megs product then.

I thought it Megs quick interior detailer.

And AG Fast Glass for the glass.

:lol: Maybe 2 products in 1


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

lol, its the Megs glass cleaner - I also have some AG Fast glass!

Sorry...


----------



## Wobbly Dave (Jun 12, 2006)

I too have been using this combo of rim wax and the CG wheel cleaner. It is very effective. The dirt seems to settle very evenly and doesnt spot like it used to. I commute 130 miles a day and the wheels on my C70 get dirty very quickly. The rim wax was a revelation.

One thing I wanna ask is - what's the deal once waxed. Should I be using the CG cleaner or will it remove the rim wax?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No its fine to keep using the wheel cleaner ,just top up every couple of weeks or so with the rim wax and that will keep the wheels in tip top condition:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres the COSHH sheet for Wheel Brightener.

Hopefully David will be able to put his one up too for a comparison 

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/images/pdf/Wheel Brightener.pdf

Its a PDF so you will need a pdf reader to view it.

Johnny


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Sounds like it works similarly to WB at 4:1 dilution; use this on the Vectra & Clio every wash without any issues
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing an MSDS for the CG product - must be similar to WB in makeup if it works that well


its a different type of product to WB from what i can tell


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

How's that then mate? It's a wheel cleaner which you spray on, hose off - therefore its cleaning properties have to be similar - unless I'm being thick


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

no i mean its based on a different kind of chemical, WB is heavily acidic from what i can tell from using it, the blue stuff from CWnW doesnt seem to be very acidic


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I tried the combo at the weekend.

The Blue cleaner is ok and did loosen the brake dusk off considering that the wheels had never been treated before and I never polish/wax them.

Even squirting some on neat didn't shift tar spots.

The Wheel Wax however, is fecking amazing! It removed tar spots whilst applying, went on really well, came off really well and makes your wheels feel like a babies bum! (not that I know what a babies bum really feels like)

Great recommendation!:thumb:


----------



## Iain (Jul 7, 2006)

Would you recommend a Trim Gel over the Tyre Gel for results and to kill two birds with one stone?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The trim gel can be used for the tyres and the trim but you dont need to put anything over or on top


----------

